# I can't live like this anymore.



## MWPP731 (Sep 7, 2014)

I am at the end of my rope. SO and I have been married for 6 years in june. Our marriage this far has been bad. We were only together for 6 months before I got pregnant with our son, well we decided to get married since that was the right thing to do and at the time we loved each other. but then his anger problems started to come out. him and his grandmother (who we were staying with) got in a screaming match and she kicked us out. he was throwing things and breaking stuff (and put his fist threw at wall) but I stayed since it wasn't to me. well then once our son was born and we got our own place it all went down hill. I wait on him hand at foot. he has only changed like 5 diapers in all the kids childhoods (we have 3 kids) never got up for night feedings, never did baths. I do everything, the cleaning, taking care of the kids and dinner. all while he sits there and complains. before my daughter was been was when it got to the point I wanted to leave. He was talking to girls online and had profiles on dating sites. I confronted him and he would turn it back on me and how I wasn't good enough (not in those words but that was what He ment) Then He started talking about how he wanted to find someone to be his "friend with benefits" and how we got married to soon and that he wanted to have sex with other people. at the time I was trying to keep my family together (I was about to have baby #2) so I told him ok, thinking that there was no way he would find someone (he is a big guy) and hoping it would all just go away. well that didn't work and he ended fooling around with someone he knew before we got together. then again with someone he met online. then I told him I wanted him to stop. and he did for a little bit, then I found out that he was talking to people again. finally I caught him planning to meet up with some girl when I was pregnant with #3. (He has always been bad about condoms. thank god he never had sex with these girls.) after that he calmed down a bit. it was like every 6 months then he would start talking to someone again. then we would have a big fight once i caught him (well more like him yelling at me about all I had done wrong so it wasnt about him. that's how all of our fights go) well he has been better here lately, its been about a year (that I know of) since he has done anything. But I still can't do this, he has no respect for me and never lets me do anything without taking a kid with me (He has never watched all 3 by himself.) so I never get out. I can't take this anymore. and he we are moving soon and he keeps spending money on stuff he wants. He is so selfish. I want out.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Why did you keep having kids with this guy?!?

I agree, this is no way to live. Figure out an exit plan and just do it.

What a disaster. I wish you the best.


----------



## MWPP731 (Sep 7, 2014)

None of them were planned. the last kid was pure bad luck since I was trying to do everything not to get pregnant. But I do love my kids and dont regret them at all, but now I can't keep doing this crap


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

I get it. I have two kids under 6 and I'm in the middle of a divorce. Wouldn't change them for the world. But you have to look out for yourself. For me, it took getting my family's support. My friend's tried to convince me to work it out, marriage was for until death do us part... screw that. I'm not wasting my life away and having regret! But in the end, I had to take care of myself. I started eating healthy and working out. Cleared my mind. Walking out is the hardest part. Took me multiple times to finally get the courage to do it. But these past 3 months have been great, I can see myself living a happy life now. 

You'll get some great advice from the regulars as the day goes on, you found a great community.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Mar 17, 2013)

Your dealing with a textbook narcissist. There's only one way to fix it, and it involves attorneys if you wanna fix your life and be happy. 

No one should put up with this bs.


----------



## MWPP731 (Sep 7, 2014)

which is just like my Dad was. My mom stayed till I was 17 (I am the youngest) but I know I can't stay that long. I won't. I feel like I could do it on my own as I do it on my own almost already (other the money wise but I can get a job) My dad was a pastor and a porn addict. I won't do what she did. but I just don't even know where to start. I've been playing fake for so long so not to anger him, i really think he is bipolar like his mom sometimes, so I don't even think he realizes how unhappy I am.


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

Do you work outside of the home, so that you can provide for yourself? If not getting a job would be the first step.


----------



## MWPP731 (Sep 7, 2014)

no. but I'm working on it. my brothers wife is helping me get all that figured out


----------



## DanielleBennett (Oct 9, 2015)

MWPP731 said:


> no. but I'm working on it. my brothers wife is helping me get all that figured out


It's good that you are getting everything together so you can leave. I'm really sorry that things didn't work out for you, but please update us when you can.


----------

